# New action music



## AR (Dec 8, 2011)

Hey everyone!!!

It's been like 2 years since my last "official" visit on vi-control. Though I constantly visited VI as a guest. Hope y'all right 

Wanned to share some brand new music I composed: 
http://soundcloud.com/andrewreich/heist ... drew-reich

Also make sure to check out these trailers with my music on it:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWsfoYDnToc

and this trailer with (75% of my music) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kN9A9K7Wmhc

Greetings
Andrew


----------

